# (Thrall) The Corporation sucht....



## Wota (19. September 2006)

Hallo @all,die Gilde "The Corporattion auf Thrall sucht raidaktive und kompetente Member.

Wir sind noch im Aufbau und veranstalten zur zeit Runs auf ZG.
Unser grosses Ziel wird sein,in naher Zukunft Runs auf MC zu bestreiten und suchen daher noch von allen Klassen Verstärkung.

Wer interresse an einer gemeinsamen Zusammenarbeit hat oder einfach nur neugierig geworden ist,der kann gerne unsere Homepage unter www.the-corporation.de.vu besuchen und sich auch gerne bei uns im Forum bewerben.


----------

